# ISO Potato salad



## Debbie (May 1, 2006)

anybody have a tried and true potato salad recipe... just a regular one.. like you would see at the deli department in a grocery store


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2006)

Debbie:
 
This is a very tasty salad, even if you're not a big fan of French Dressing.
** 
** 
*Potluck Potato Salad*


4-5 Medium Potatoes (4 cups)
1/4 C French dressing
1 C Diced Celery
1/4 C Finely Diced Onion
4 Hard-boiled Eggs-Sliced
1 tsp Salt
1/2 C Mayonnaise
1 tsp Celery Seed (ground)

Boil the potatoes whole in their skins. Peel and cut into approximately ½” to ¾” cubes. Toss the French dressing with the warm potato cubes and refrigerate for at least two hours.

Gently mix in the remaining ingredients. Chill for at least 4 hours before serving, overnight is better.


----------



## Debbie (May 3, 2006)

Thank you Andi.. I never thought of using french dressing


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

slice your potatoes (or dice if using russetts which you can use if you are gentle.) boil in salted water, cool.  do not over cook.  for each potato boil 1 egg and crisp 1 slice of bacon. chop the egg and crumble the bacon.

the dressing: equal parts of mayo and sour cream, 1/4 part dijon or spicy mustard, tblspn each chives, dill weed, parsley...fresh if possible.  1 shallot minced, 1 stalk celery for every two potatoes, minced...add chopped eggs,  crumbled bacon...mix...fold with potatoes when they are cool, let all meld in the fridge overnight if possible..adjust for salt.  (You can add more mayo and sour cream by the tblspn if needed.)  sprinkle with black pepper, papprika, before serving.

THis is a simple recipe and very tasty.  Always gets compliments.


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

another great one is new potatoes (or red skins) boiled with skins on, sliced in 1/2 or 1/4 if big, mixed with green beans sauteed with shallots, and dressed with a dijon, balsamic vinaigrette.  (hot or cold)  real nice.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2006)

You all have some great recipes. Robo, the one with the green beans is what I call French Potato Salad. It's a good one for picnics, because without the mayo, it won't spoil so easily.

My potato salad is very tasty, just plain old fashioned Southern Illinois fare. 
Peel and cube potatoes (any kind) and boil till just fork tender. Drain. Mix with chopped hard-boiled eggs, Miracle Whip (I use Lite), mustard, sweet pickle relish, a little finely diced onion and celery (opt), salt and pepper. Sometimes I leave out the chopped celery and add a bit of celery seed instead. I think the pickle relish "makes" the salad.]

You can also go another route with the seaasoning, and add a package of Good Season's Zesty Italian Dressing. (I use that stuff for all sorts of things.) 

It's always best to make your potato salad the night before and let the flavors meld. Remember that the potatoes soak up seasoning and liquids just like pasta, so be generous with mayo, salt and pepper.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> anybody have a tried and true potato salad recipe... just a regular one.. like you would see at the deli department in a grocery store


 
Hi Debbie. The markets have so many varieties - some made with mustard or eggs, etc. I hate eggs in my potato salad. Also, some are way too vinagary for my taste. Not wild about relish in it either. I'm very picky 'bout my potato and macaroni salad.

For the most part - I like:

Red potatoes, with the skin on
a little mayo
chopped red onions or scallions/chives
fresh dill
peas
shredded carrots, on occasion
A little curry powder - on occasion
salt and freshly-ground black pepper

You could add in asparagus, green beans or bacon - depending on your taste.

Here's one I posted, I hope you might like -- for something a little different:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/rec-loaded-baked-potato-salad-18489.html?highlight=loaded+potato+salad

I have a recipe for an antipasti potato salad, if anyone is interested.


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2006)

This is a very tried and true recipe of ours. It makes folks come back for seconds, but it's not for those watching their fat intake!

*Vic's Favorite Potato Salad*

8 lb. russet potatoes, boiled and cubed, and chilled
4 carrots, peeled & finely chopped
4 celery stalks, chopped
1 bunch green onions, chopped
1 can large black olives, drained
3 small dill pickles, chopped
1 large jar of mayonnaise (Yes! the whole jar!)
2 Tbsp. mustard (or to taste)
1 Tbsp salt (or to taste)
1 Tbsp pepper (or to taste)

Mix all ingredients well. Chill till needed. 
Add sliced hard boiled eggs to decorate the top of the salad, add a few small sprigs of parsley and sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## kimbaby (May 3, 2006)

Kim's potatoe salad...
6 medium potatoes peeled quarted and cooked till tender
4 eggs boiled and peeled and mashed
1/2 cup mayo
2 -4 TBS. sweet relish
salt/pepper
1tbs. Paprika
_____________________________
combine all ingredients 
garnish with paprika
serve warm or chill


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

I don't have any plain "deli" type potato salad recipes, but do have 2 that have become real favorites.  One is a Sour Cream/Blue Cheese; the other a Turkey Bacon German-style.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2006)

Breezy, that sour cream/bleu cheese one sure sounds good. I love bleu cheese. 
Would you care to share?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

Not at all.  This is adapted from a recipe that appeared in The Washington Post food section a number of years ago.



"Danish Blue Cheese Potato Salad" 
 
 
     3 pounds "White Rose" potatoes (or any other thin-skinned white waxy
      potato of your choice)
     1 cup minced red or Vidalia onion - or shallots 
     6 hard-cooked eggs, peeled and quartered lengthwise
     1 16-ounce container of sour cream
     1/2 cup mayonnaise
     2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
     1 cup crumbled Danish blue cheese + extra for sprinklingover the top for garnish
     1 teaspoon salt
     1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
     1 teaspoon paprika
 
     Cook the unpeeled potatoes in boiling water until tender when pierced with a thin knife or skewer and drain.  As soon as they are cool enough to handle, but still warm, cut them into large chunks and place in a large bowl with the onion and the hard-boiled eggs.  In another bowl mix the sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, blue cheese, salt, pepper, and paprika.  Pour over the potatoes and mix gently.  Garnish with the extra crumbled blue cheese and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2006)

so many good ones out there...I love to try new ones...and these look great.


----------



## Ripliancum (May 5, 2006)

Some interesting ingredients I’ve tried in potato salad are sliced grapes, and some raisons. It gives it an interesting flavor.


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

Debbie, these are a little different from the traditional style.

http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/editpost.php
Serving Size : 4

1 lb. potatoes (about 4 medium-large potatoes)
1 english or japanese cucumber (see directions)
finely sliced green onion, green and white part
1 teaspoon dijon mustard
2 T. mayo 
2 t. lemon
Salt and black pepper to taste

Boil unpeeled potatoes. While potatoes are cooking, prepare the cucumber. If using japanese or hothouse english cucumbers you may peel some of the skin, leaving strips of green, and slice very thinly. If using larger, waxy variety, peel it, slice it in half lengthwise, scoop out the seeds and slice very thinly. 

Place sliced cucumber in small bowl, adding about one teaspoon salt and toss (to expel some of the water so salad won't be watery). Thinly slice green onion and set aside.

When potatoes are soft, remove skins and mash or chunk. Rinse the salted cucumber with water and squeeze. Place potatoes, cucumber and onion, mayo, lemon juice and mustard in a bowl and mix together. Add lemon, salt and pepper to taste. Garnish with more green onions.


**********

1 lb. russet potatoes 
1/2 cucumber (see directions) 
1/2 small white or yellow onion, thinly sliced (see directions) 
1 teaspoon yellow or Dijon mustard 
3 sandwich slices of ham, cut in small squares 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
Salt and black pepper to taste 

You could also add chopped apple slices for a twist. 

Boil unpeeled potatoes. Meanwhile, cut cucumber lengthwise and remove the seeds. Cut cucumber into thin slices and place them in a small bowl. Add one teaspoon salt and mix well.

Cut onion in thin slices and soak in cold water until you're ready to use them. When potatoes are done, remove skins and cut into pieces about 1".

Wash the cucumber with water and squeeze the water out. Squeeze the water from the onion. Place potatoes, cucumber, onion slices, ham, and rest of ingredients in large bowl; mix well.


----------



## Debbie (May 5, 2006)

wow thank you so much you guys  !!!


----------



## mish (May 5, 2006)

You're welcome, welcome, welcome, lol.  I know there was a puter glitch.


----------



## advoca (Jun 7, 2006)

The old saying about potato salad is “make it when hot, serve it when cold”. It certainly seems nicer when made with hot boiled potatoes. 
 
Try this as a basic recipe.

Cut the boiled potatoes coarsely and douse, while still hot, with your favourite brand of salad cream thinned down with yoghurt, soured cream, or even straight cream. Add finely chopped raw onion, and mix well. Leave to cool for a few hours.
 
There are many other recipes which do not use the mayonnaise style of dressing given above. This one is nice for a change.
 

¼ cup   slivered almonds
5 medium potatoes

For the dressing

2 Tbsp cider vinegar
½ cup   evoo
2 tsp     lemon juice
2 tsp     brown sugar
¼ tsp    dry English mustard powder
1          clove garlic, fine chopped          1
 

Cook the potatoes, and cut into bite sized pieces. 
Toast the almonds in a dry pan over medium heat until nicely toasted and brown.
Combine the vinegar (use wine vinegar if cider is not available), the olive oil, lemon juice, brown sugar, mustard powder and the fine chopped garlic in a jar and shake well.

Add to the potatoes and toss gently. Leave for an hour or so to cool and for the flavours to combine.

Add the toasted almonds, toss gently again, and serve.

Sometimes chopped celery and apple tossed in lemon juice are added at the last moment.
 

The Spanish have a version of potato salad which they call Patatas Aliñadas con Gambas (Potatoes garnished with prawns) They add cooked prawns to the potatoes, but they also add finely chopped sweet red pepper (Bell pepper), chopped parsley, and seeded chopped tomatoes as well! So perhaps the dish should be called Potato Salad with Garnishes?


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 7, 2006)

My Mom's potato salad is my favorite. I have been making this recipe ever since I first started cooking. One of the first dishes that I learned how to make. When I make it I never measure, but I will make a stab at the ingredients.  In lieu of the pickle relish chopped pickles are good also.  

Potato Salad

3 lbs. potatoes, cooked and cut into chunks (I use russet (peeled) or red (unpeeled) potatoes
1 onion, diced
3 hard boiled eggs, diced
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2-3 tablespoons yellow mustard
1 tablespoon dill
1 tablespoon parsley
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 - 1 teaspoon salt
2-3 tablespoons dill or sweet pickle relish (I prefer the dill)

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and mix well. Refrigerate before serving.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 8, 2006)

My mom's potato salad was the best I've ever had.  It is now my husband's favorite too.  I don't measure--just add about what looks good to you. Boiling the potatoes whole, with the skins, really adds to the flavor and texture.

Boil unpeeled potatoes, whole, just until still firm, but soft enough to easily stick a knife into the center.  Let cool.  Peel potatoes and cut into chunks or cubes.

Gently mix in chopped onion, chopped celery (or celery seed), chopped dill pickle, chopped hard-boiled eggs, with just enough Miracle Whip (or mayonnaise) to coat.  Add a good-sized "blob" of yellow prepared mustard and gently mix in (you can add this at the same time as the Miracle Whip to reduce the amount of stirring).  Sprinkle lightly with a little paprika, for color.  Serve nice and cold.  Goes great with ham (I like mine cold) and corn on the cob on a picnic!

 Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 8, 2006)

Speaking of potato salads at picnics - I'm often asked to bring mine & found a wonderful way to keep it fresh & "safe" without resorting to keeping it locked in a cooler.

I found a cheap HUGE stainless steel (or it could be aluminum - I'm not sure) bowl, & I fill it with Ziplock-bagged ice cubes, then settle my nice large pottery bowl of salad on top.  I hide the ice bags with curly parsley or kale.  With replenishing the ice during the day, & keeping a light cover of plastic wrap over the top, I've managed to keep salads wicked cool during even the warmest weather.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jun 8, 2006)

If you're using baking potatoes- or any "non-red" potato, I find it greatly helps and improves the flavor if you STEAM the potatoes with their skin on, and then let them cool until they are just cool enough to peel.  Then make your potato salad.  You can do this with any recipe.  The potato flavor really comes out.

-Tim


----------



## Swann (Jun 8, 2006)

I was reading the various recipes for pot. salad and it seems that we have all modified one to our taste. My daughter makes a Venezuelian one that has peas and chicken in it with the potatoes. I like to use Yukon Gold potatoes, celery, green onion or red onion, black olives, celery seed and a dressing with both mayo and sour cream and dry mustard. I do not peel the potatoes but after cutting I sprinkle with a little olive oil and vinegar to chill. My mother always added eggs to the salad but I like it better without. Always need a goodly quanity of salt. I add garden herbs when the mood hits! That depends on what  and to whom I am serving it with.... chicken, ham, hamburgers....


----------



## Corey123 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Here's one that you might want to try!*

This one is pretty much like Sierra Cook's mom's recipe. My mom made it this way for years. We all followed it to the letter.


4 to 5 medium size Russett potatoes peeled and cut into large cubes.

5 or 6 hard-boiled eggs.

1/2 cup chopped onion.

1/2 cup chopped bell pepper.

1/2 cup chopped celery.

1/2 cup chopped sweet pickles or sweet relish.

1/2 cup mayonaise or less.

1 tsp. celery seed.

1 tsp. dried parsely.

1 tsp. prepared yellow mustard.

Few grinds black pepper.

Salt to taste (seasoned salt can be used if desired).


Place peeled cubed potatoes in a medium size pot with enough cold water to just cover them. Let the water come to a rolling boil, them turn off the burner. Let the potatoes sit in the hot water for at least 15 to 20 minutes.
Test for doneness. When done, drain into colander and let them sit there until they look and feel almost dry. Do not rinse!

Strange, but this method is the safest protection against watery potatoes.

Meanwhile, place eggs in enough cold water to just cover them. Bring to a full boil. Reduce heat to medium and let boil for about 13 to 15 minutes. Cool in cold water immediately afterwards. This helps to make cracking and peeling them much easier.

Prepare onions, bell pepper, celery and sweet pickles. Using relish helps shave prep time. Peel and slice cooled boiled eggs.

Add all ingredients into large bowl except mayo. Add mayo a little bit at a time to keep the mixture from being loose. You want it almost dry, sort of like stiff mashed potatoes. Toss gently.

Taste for seasoning. Adjust seasonings if desired. For prettiness, if desired, save one of the boiled eggs, sliced and arrange on top of salad as a garnish. Sprinlke with a littele paprika and dried parsely.

Chill in fridge for a few hours. 

This recipe is fail-proof as long as you make sure that the cooked potatoes are dry and free from any water, and not too much mayo. Start with a very small amout of mayo to keep the mixture to a firm consistancy.

I made the cardinal mistake earlier this winter of adding to much mayo and the mixture was awefully loose! But when I did it again on Memorial Day, it came out nice and tight with absolutely no looseness at all! Very good.

But since I'm now a diabetic, I can't have this because of the excessive amount of starch that's in the ptotatoes. So the one I made on Memorial Day was the last hurrah. Enjoy!


~Corey123.


----------

